# Neely earns two big, new titles



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a big new brag on Neely's behalf tonight ... he finished the CDSP titles of UDX-C3 and OTCH-C.

In Companion Dog Sports Program, these titles are earned entirely in Utility B (not as QQs with Open). Also, CDSP's Utility B is more like a versatility class, with exercises from Novice, Open, and Utility. It's so different from AKC/UKC that I wonder why they used the same initials ... but I'll just roll with it.

There is also a "baseball" bonus exercise that can add more points to your score so you can finish OTCH-C faster. It is done the same way as the second half of UKC's glove exercise, the "directed signal retrieve," where the gloves are laid out like baseball bases 1,2, and 3. You send the dog to the middle of the ring (the pitcher's mound), tell him to sit, and then send him to the glove the judge selects.

Aren't those fringes on the rosettes special?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

What an awesome photo! Congratulations !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The fringes aren't even close to the very special team who has achieved theses titles!!! Congratulations and a big bow wowza!!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Neely looks as excited and proud as you sound in your post. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow - congratulations and what a cute photo of a winning pup.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you both Marguerite!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations to you both Marguerite!


Many thanks!

I've had a fair bit of frustration trying to get our next UKC Utility Q so it was nice to get this title in the books.

I keep hoping I'll hear that you and Lily are having success!

Marguerite


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Are there any titles left for you and Neely to achieve?


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> Are there any titles left for you and Neely to achieve?


Oh, sure! A lot of the CDSP titles can be repeated (like his new UDX-C3), and we have just started trying for the CDSP Utility Champion title (UD-CCH)--10 scores of 185 or better. Our first attempt was an NQ. I usually get free or deeply discounted runs in this venue, either by judging or serving as trial secretary, which is why I've been able to work on these titles on a skinny budget.

I only have one Q in AKC Preferred Open, and one Q in UKC Utility, with multiple NQs in each. We also have one Q in AKC Versatility, an optional title. I try to use money I get for judging (and the occasional gig as a paid steward) on these events, so they don't come out of the household budget.

I'm pondering whether I want to go for AKC's new Rally Master level. We also haven't tried WCRL's ARCHMX class, even though WCRL is one of my favorite, most challenging rally venues. I just don't have the budget for trying for triple-Qs right now, since I'm dropping money onto obedience instead.

So yeah, I enjoy competing, but a lot of the time choices come down to "money and time."

If you're not failing, you're not trying. But if it's not fun to try, why do it?


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*Video Links*

It took forever, but the videos finally finished uploading to YouTube.

His winning run is this one:
https://youtu.be/ak3jzLJMyKM

All four videos from those two trials are in this playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNwR5CFZ7duvmHR2lq6SmaFBYeNpwJnqR

M


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Awesome work! Congrats to you both.


----------

